

Barbara Liskov describes how she helped lay the foundation for today’s languages - _pius
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2009/liskov-event.html

======
bbg
Best part of this article:

"I don’t work that many hours a day." "I always went home at night, and didn’t
work in the evening," she said. "I always found that downtime to be really
useful."

